# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  tim and emily

## i_luv_dennis

i liked them as a couple they were great and when she fell or pushed out the window

----------


## dddMac1

they where a great couple but it was really sad when Emily Died

----------


## Treacle

They were also too sensational. I remember when they went on the run together.

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

I loved Tim and Em too. They done lots of great storylines.

----------


## Treacle

They were good before the whole plot was lost.

----------


## leanne27

why did she jump out of the window? i saw the episode but i cant really remember much about it, was it because they were trapped in the house by a siege int he close???

----------


## Treacle

She was trying to escape and she ended up falling out the window.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> She was trying to escape and she ended up falling out the window.


 Ouch, wasn't she in a comma or something?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah, she was in a coma for months (if you ask me, it was dragged on a bit too much!) and then eventually i think they just turned off the life support machine.   :Ponder:  think im right! lol

----------


## Treacle

Yep! That's correct  :Big Grin: 

I'm a bit of a Brookie expert.

It went on for far too long and became boring like most of the later stuff did  :Smile: 

Anyways Tim cheated on her with that bimbo who was supposed to be Emily's friend, I think that was the whole point of keeping her in the coma.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Anyways Tim cheated on her with that bimbo who was supposed to be Emily's friend, I think that was the whole point of keeping her in the coma.


Too make him suffer for what he did?

----------


## Treacle

No I think they kept her in the coma so that Tim would be cheating on her when he slept with her friend. If she was six foot under when he did it then he wouldn't technically have betrayed her.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> No I think they kept her in the coma so that Tim would be cheating on her when he slept with her friend. If she was six foot under when he did it then he wouldn't technically have betrayed her.


oh my god, so he was cheating with her friend _WHILE_ she was in a comma?!

----------


## Treacle

Yep. And he was sleeping with her friend on the night she died. He had to rush to the hospital and she was dead! It was heart rending. I was very surprised actually because it pulled at my heart strings and it's very rare Brookside could do that anymore with the later stuff.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Yep. And he was sleeping with her friend on the night she died.


What a b*****!! Thats so EVIL!!  :Nono:   How could he do that?!

----------


## Treacle

I thought he loved her. They weren't such a perfect couple afterall  :Smile:

----------


## kirsty_g

they was great as if he cheated on her

----------


## phils little sister

yeah i remember that Tim the Rat  :Angry:   - they were good together tho i loved when Emily turned into a "badgirl"

----------


## Chris_2k11

Didn't he sleep with Adele too!?   :EEK!:   :Searchme:

----------


## xCharliex

God i used to have the hugest crush on Phillip Olivier. I could never stand Emily towards the end such a pretty girl though Jennifer Ellison, my opinion completely changed when i saw her on Hells Kitchen, she seems dead sweet. Stunning girl though, still dont believe her boobs are real though lol

----------


## Luna

Oh i loved her wedding dress lol

Cowboy hat and all

----------


## Treacle

> God i used to have the hugest crush on Phillip Olivier. I could never stand Emily towards the end such a pretty girl though Jennifer Ellison, my opinion completely changed when i saw her on Hells Kitchen, she seems dead sweet. Stunning girl though, still dont believe her boobs are real though lol


I fancied him as well but I'm about 10 years too old. Doesn't mean he can't be my toyboy though!

----------


## Treacle

> Oh i loved her wedding dress lol
> 
> Cowboy hat and all


 :Lol:  That was funny when they ran off to get married.

----------


## Treacle

> Didn't he sleep with Adele too!?


Yes that was when the show really was over and done with I think it happened a few weeks before the end  :Mad:

----------


## Luna

Emily Died didn't she? When the gun men took over the close?

----------


## Treacle

> Emily Died didn't she? When the gun men took over the close?


Yeah she went flying out the upstairs window at Jimmys house.

The first day the gunmen arrived in the Close was the final episode of Brookside in regular primetime  :Mad:

----------


## Luna

Really was it??? I hated when they moved it to that horrible 11pm slot

----------


## Treacle

They first moved it to Saturdays and it took over its usual omnibus slot but then they ended up moving it to late night on Tuesdays. They really did squeeze every last drop of it, it didn't really go with energy atall and died slowly. There was Ron & Bev's wedding though which was a reasonable episode so close to the end  :EEK!:

----------


## Luna

I never watched the last episode because i hafd lost all track of it with all the changing days and times wish i had now though

----------


## Treacle

It wasn't really a good representation of the 'Brookside' we know and love. You had some madman effing and blinding and he was eventually hung out of his window in ONE episode *rolls eyes*...It was fairly decent though and better than the episodes where they only concentrated on one family now they were bad! They suddenly switched to that format in it's final days.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I hated them late night episodes where they only concentrated on one family too WQ!   :Mad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i thought they were the best couple on the show they were brooksides romeo and juliet

----------

